# تابع اكبر تؤليفة لتعليم اللاند



## المساح10 (10 أغسطس 2008)

اليكم مقدمة اوتوكاد​


----------



## حسام سمير السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد دوما


----------



## وضاح العلي (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك نرجو المتابعة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (11 أغسطس 2008)

غفرا الله لك بكل حرف مشكورا


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خابور (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدي
ورد في الاثر من اسدي اليكم معروفا فكافؤه 
جزيت خيرا وبلغك الله فيما يرضيه آمالك


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

لم يشكر الله من لم يشكر الناس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيل المجهود طييب و مفيد جدأ بارك اللة فيك


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

لكم الف شكر للردود الطيبة 
ووفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه منفعةالجميع


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم على المجهود الطيب

كان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم-الحيح (15 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الانجاز


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (15 أغسطس 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافيه*


----------



## هلمت (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك.....وجزاك خيرا


----------



## حسااام (16 أغسطس 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
والله شرح مميز وغير مسبوق الله يعينك وتكمل بقية الشرح


----------



## محمود الصويدي (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ................
تهانينا للمتفوقيين .............
لوسمحتم أرغب في نسخة تعليمية لبرنامج land desktop


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh mora (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## شادي الرحمن (29 نوفمبر 2008)

متل ما قالوا الشباب
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ياغالي....................


----------



## م2م (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عادل محفوظ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

very gooooooooood man


----------



## fahd0oo0 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم نريد سورس علشان نستخدمه فى البرنامج للطبيق


----------



## mahmoud khalid (14 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

*لم يشكر الله من لم يشكر الناس
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المساح 10
ابعث لك بعميق شكري على البرامج القوية التي تثرينا بها واللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب

اخي اريد منك خدمة وهي اذا كنت قد حصلت على محاضرات تعليم GIs بوربوينت التي كانت مرفوعة على الرابط سابقا فارجو منك اذا كانت في حوزتك ان ترفعها الينا ثانية وشكرا جزيلا لك

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## حسن احمد (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام دوما


----------



## moa_4000 (19 مارس 2009)

*مشكوررررررررر*

مشكوررررررررر علم الجزير


----------



## abdolkadr (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكنوز التي تتحفنا بها اخي المساح 10 ارغب كثيرا في التعرف عليك انا اعمل في المدينة المنورة


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود مع التوفيق الرجاء
طريقة تنزيل النقاط منم الاكسل الي الاند كل مرة تاتي رسالة the devolt can t cogo not fond عندما استخدم point-import data
فتظهر الرسالة السابقة الرجاء الرد


----------



## mahmoud44 (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## المساح10 (24 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على الردود
وبالنسبة للاخ سامى يجب ان يكون امتداد الملف (prn ) 
ولك الف شكر


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مساح 10 ويا حبذا لو تشرح لنا كيف ترسم السطحين في اللاند ومثال على معطيات السطح الاول والثاني للتمكن من حساب الكميات وانشاءالله مكتوبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Wassfi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا*

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
*​


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك وحفظك وعلمك من شتى العلوم التي تتمنى 
بارك الله فيك وتقبل تحياتي مع فائق تقديري وإحترامي


----------



## المساااااح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## وسام احمدعلي (5 مارس 2010)

ممكن برنامج تعليمي عن الكوكل ايرث شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيل المجهود طييب و مفيد جدأ بارك اللة فيك*


----------



## abdallahothman (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وغفر لكم ولوالديكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على جهودك القيمة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المستودع (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.النجار (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم.... اشكرا جدا على هالموضوع القيم
ربنا يجزيك الخير.........
انا عضو جديد انضميت الكو بتمنى اكون عضو فعال افيد والاكثر من هيك استفيد فانا مهندسة صغيرة تخصصت جديد وما عندي اقارب ايساعدوني -تخصصت مباني- والحمد لله.بتمنى اتكونوا انتو وبدون استثناء اخوان اللي واتساعدوني في بعض الاستفسارات والاسئلة...
ربنا ايوفقكوا للخير دائما.....


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (17 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور اخى


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بالجهود


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## basheer2008 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

thnx bro


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال المجالي (10 أكتوبر 2012)

كل المحبه والشكر الجزيل


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

